# Merry Christmas to our newest OTBS Members



## Dutch (Dec 23, 2011)

Merry CHRISTmas to one and all! The following individuals have been found worthy of the title of Knight of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.

They have contributed to this forum and they have shown us their knowledge and skill in the smoking arts. Please join me in welcoming them to the Order:

RdKnB:  OTBS #236

ECTO1:  OTBS #237

JustPassingThru: OTBS #238

DaveOmak:  OTBS #239

Coffee_Junkie:  OTBS #240

Alelover:  OTBS #241

NEPAS:  OTBS #242

africanmeat:  OTBS #243

Also, I'm honored to announce that all rights, honors and privileges of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke and been reinstated in full to TasukaWitko OTBS # 172 and the OTBS Roster has been changed accordingly.

May each and everyone here at SMF have a safe holiday season.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 23, 2011)

Congrats to all of these great OTBS Members. Welcome to the group


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 23, 2011)

A very worthy list indeed 

Thanks for all you do for SMF 

Congrats to all, and wear your badge proudly


----------



## werdwolf (Dec 23, 2011)

Congrats to all, and Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## bassman (Dec 23, 2011)

Congratulations to all of you fine inductees into the Order.  I know you are all well qualified and deserving.


----------



## gotarace (Dec 23, 2011)

Congrats to all the new inductees ...a fine group of deserving smokers right there...


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 23, 2011)

A very good list of deserving members. Congrats to all of you


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 23, 2011)

Great list. Congrats to you all


----------



## eman (Dec 23, 2011)

congrats to all the new members . Anyone explained the initiation process?


----------



## rdknb (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow what a great Christmas present, Thank you all, I am humbled


----------



## justpassingthru (Dec 23, 2011)

What can I say???  I'm overwhelmed, ...I get such joy from seeing all of your Q, the great recipes and all of the friends I have made here.

Thank you for the honor, ...I will serve with the dignity the position demands.

A heart felt THANK YOU!!!

Merry Christmas to all,

Gene


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 23, 2011)

Very Cool..Congratulations to all!...JJ


----------



## Dutch (Dec 23, 2011)

Folks, it's seems that I forgot to add africanmeat to the inductees-that's what happens when you are working off of three different computers and several different lists of nominees. That my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## mikelikessmoke (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice Christmas present! Congrats to all!


----------



## ecto1 (Dec 23, 2011)

I am lost for words I just love coming on this site and sharing my love for Que.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you all.

Merry Christmas to the SMF Family


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 23, 2011)

Dutch said:


> Folks, it's seems that I forgot to add africanmeat to the inductees-that's what happens when you are working off of three different computers and several different lists of nominees. That my story and I'm sticking to it!




What's worse is I missed it when I read through the list the first time and I knew his name should have been there maybe we can blame it on being to busy around the holidays


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 23, 2011)

Great bunch, congrats to all of you!


----------



## tyotrain (Dec 23, 2011)

Congrats to you all


----------



## daveomak (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you for the honor.... I really enjoy this forum and the folks here... I will endeavor to return a hundred times what I have received since becoming a part of this fine group...  

Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2011)

Congratulations to you all!


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 24, 2011)

Congratulations to the list of outstanding inductees!  You are all well-deserving and I know will serve with honor and dignity to the position!  And Merry CHRISTmas!


----------



## boykjo (Dec 24, 2011)

A well deserved addition to the Group...................
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Congrats to the new members......

Joe


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 24, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!!

  Congrats fellas!!

   Craig


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 24, 2011)

Congrats goes out to all of the new OTBS members. An a special horay goes out to Ahron an Rick.


----------



## fishwrestler (Dec 24, 2011)

Congratulations to a great group of guys.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 24, 2011)

Congratulations to all for great contributions to SMF!

Well Deserved!!

Todd


----------



## chefrob (Dec 24, 2011)

congrats to all and a deserving good group!


----------



## porked (Dec 24, 2011)

Can we have a list of OTBS members who had the honor taken from them and the reasons?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 24, 2011)

Porked said:


> Can we have a list of OTBS members who had the honor taken from them and the reasons?




OTBS members are held to a very high standard and the title is not set in stone.. really, the only thing it takes to lose the status is to significantly stop meeting the qualifications. I don't think it would be prudent or beneficial to discuss the details of past incidents in public forum however, note that it is pretty difficult to lose the OTBS status but if that is required, it is done via extensive deliberation among the admins and agreed upon as a group.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 24, 2011)

oh yeah.. and congrats to the new inductees!


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 24, 2011)

Congrats to all.  A fine group for sure!


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks  wow  i am humbled and honored and for the first time i lost of words.


----------



## tom c (Dec 24, 2011)

Congrats to all.


----------



## alelover (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you. I am truly honored to be included in such an awesome group. Congrats to the others as they are a superb group.


----------



## venture (Dec 24, 2011)

What a great list!

Congrats to all.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jak757 (Dec 24, 2011)

A very well deserving group.  You have each contributed more to me (and others) than you may know.  Congrats!


----------



## shortend (Dec 24, 2011)

Congratulations to all the new OTBS inductees. Very well deserved by all. Merry Chrismas and have a Happy New Year.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 24, 2011)

> Can we have a list of OTBS members who had the honor taken from them and the reasons?


I should also add that if you are an OTBS member and you are banned from the site-you lose your OTBS status as well.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 24, 2011)

Grats! What a great group of folks to be recognized for all their outstanding help and commitment! Nice job all, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 24, 2011)

Took care of the double post Johnny 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Raptor


----------



## eman (Dec 25, 2011)

africanmeat said:


> Thanks  wow  i am humbled and honored and for the first time i lost of words.


 i don't believe that Ahron is speechless.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you all, this is indeed a great Christmas present! I hope to be helpful and healthy in the year 2012!


----------



## big twig (Dec 27, 2011)

Congrats to all!


----------



## spec (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats OTBS inductees
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I often wondered what it was...guess I should have looked


----------



## roller (Mar 15, 2012)

Congratulations to all ...


----------

